

A Web-only news operation gets its due - cawel
http://www.iht.com/articles/2008/02/24/business/blogger.php

======
jbrun
The tide is starting to turn in favour of online journalism. The layoffs at
the NYT last week are just the beginning, to really take off, a set of
'standards' needs to be developed. Perhaps some sort of open-source peer
review of blog/online articles could replace the traditional editorial
oversight of large papers.

